# '89 Bridgestone RB4



## sdtubre (May 25, 2007)

Want a quick opinion from ya'll experts on the above mentioned bike. Here it is on Cragislist. I'm thinking about buying it and turning it into a SS. What do you think?
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/bik/880932428.html

thanks,
sdtubre


----------



## skwerl (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally I would say no go. The RB-4 wasn't a particularly high-end frame and Exage components are entry level. I would say that you could do a lot better than that for $250 if you have time to look for a while. 

One major consideration would be the dropouts. If they are vertical, then definitely not. I can't remember what the dropouts on those old Bridgestones looked like.


----------

